# The Soundtrack of your Life



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Stell Dir vor, Dein Leben wäre ein Film, unterteilt in verschiedene Szenen; 
wie würde sich wohl die musikalische Untermalung anhören? 

also, so funktionierts: 
1. Öffne deinen Player (iTunes, Winamp, Media Player, iPod etc.). 
2. Stelle ihn auf “Shuffle” bzw. “Random”. 
3. Drücke “Play”. 
4. Schreibe für jede Antwort den Songtitel, der gerade gespielt wird, auf. 
5. Drücke für jede neue Frage den “Next”-Button. 
6. ... und net bescheissn! ^^ 

Und hier sind die verschiedenen Szenen: 

Vorspann: 
Aufwachen: 
Erster Schultag: 
Verlieben: 
Das erste Mal: 
Kampflied: 
Schluss machen: 
Abschlussball: 
Leben: 
Nervenzusammenbruch: 
Autofahren: 
Flashback: 
Hochzeit: 
Geburt des ersten Kindes: 
Endkampf: 
Todesszene: 
Beerdigungslied: 
Abspann:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

4. Schreibe für jede Antwort den Songtitel, der gerade gespielt wird, auf. 
5. Drücke für jede neue Frage den "Next"-Button.











Die 2 Punkte versteh ich nicht ganz, besonders den 4. nicht.




Soll das so aussehen, dass man einfach die Liste von oben nach unten geht und einfach dann nach der Reihenfolge, wie ein Randomlied kommt, das dahinterschreibt?


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Öffne deinen Player stell ihn dann auf zufällig und drücke play.
Der song der darauf folgt kommt dann in die erste spalte also den "vorspann" und danach "next" um zum song der als nächstes kommt und der dann in die zweite spalte also aufwachen.

"Soll das so aussehen, dass man einfach die Liste von oben nach unten geht und einfach dann nach der Reihenfolge, wie ein Randomlied kommt, das dahinterschreibt? 
" 
Richtig,zufällige songtitel auswahl deines players


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Öffne deinen Player stell ihn dann auf zufällig und drücke play.
> Der song der darauf folgt kommt dann in die erste spalte also den "vorspann" und danach "next" um zum song der als nächstes kommt und der dann in die zweite spalte also aufwachen.


Ok, dann werde ich das mal machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Dismember - Misanthropic 
Aufwachen: Rage against the Machine - Born as Ghosts 
Erster Schultag: Seether - Pride 
Verlieben: Dismember - Let the Napalm Rain 
Das erste Mal: Disturbed - Criminal
Kampflied: Nightrage - The Glow of the Setting Sun 
Schluss machen: Skyfire - Nightmares Nevermore 
Abschlussball: Disturbed - Voices  
Leben: Adelitas Way - Invincible
Nervenzusammenbruch: Disturbed - Facade
Autofahren: Rage against the Machine - Killing in the Name 
Flashback: Seether - Simplest Mistake
Hochzeit: Disturbed - Down with the Sickness 
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Dismember - Tide of Blood 
Endkampf: Dismember - Casket Garden 
Todesszene: Dismember - Retaliate 
Beerdigungslied: Seether - F**k me like you hate me 
Abspann: Disturbed - Divide


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich mache das auch später.


----------



## 2boon4you (11. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Fjoergyn - Fjoergyn
Aufwachen: Subway to Sally - Hohelied
Erster Schultag: Equilibrium - Des Sängers Fluch
Verlieben: Minas Morgul - Erinnerung
Das erste Mal: Eluveitie - The Song of Life
Kampflied: Minas Morgul - Wulf
Schluss machen:Amon Amarth - Amon Amarth 
Abschlussball: Equilibrium - Unbesiegt
Leben: Soilwork - Light The Torch
Nervenzusammenbruch: Amon Amarth - The Fate of Norns
Autofahren: Minas Morgul - Allvaters Traum
Flashback: Slayer - Addict
Hochzeit: Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Slayer - Warzone
Endkampf: Amon Amarth - Burning Creation
Todesszene: Hatebreed - Destroy Everything
Beerdigungslied: Fjoergyn - Vom Tode der Träume
Abspann:Grailknights - Return to Castle Grailskull


naja ein paar passende sind dabei :>


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Debauchery - Kill Maim Burn
Aufwachen: Hatebreed - A Lesson Lived Is A Lesson Learned
Erster Schultag: Eisregen - Alphawolf
Verlieben: Apocalyptica - I Don't Care
Das erste Mal: Edguy - Babylon
Kampflied: Iron Maiden - Moonchild
Schluss machen: Debauchery - Insane Human Butchery
Abschlussball: Böhse Onkelz - Ich mache was ich will
Leben: J.B.O. - Könige
Nervenzusammenbruch: Subway To Sally - Herrin des Feuers
Autofahren: Edguy - King Of Fools
Flashback: Primal Fear - Under Your Spell
Hochzeit: Apocalyptica - Hope Vol. 2
Geburt des ersten Kindes: The Sorrow - Numbers Of Failure
Endkampf: Iron Maiden - Tailgunner
Todesszene: Subway To Sally - Traum vom Tod II
Beerdigungslied: Dope - Paranoia
Abspann: Judas Priest


Überraschen viel Old School Metal und nur eine Metal- und Deathcore Band, obwohl diese beiden Genre meine Playlist absolut dominieren.
Dazu ebenfalls überraschend viele doppelte trotz 103 Interpreten.
"Verlieben", "Schluss machen" und "Geburt des ersten Kindes" gefallen mir dabei am meisten, da musste ich gut lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

Ich finde beim ersten Mal "Disturbed - Criminal" etwas komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich finde beim ersten Mal "Disturbed - Criminal" etwas komisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würd mir Gedanken machen.^^

EDIT: Aber verrate mir mal, wie viele Bands du nur hast, wenn bei dir 5x Disember und 5x Disturbed raus kommt. o_O


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Gladiator OST - Honor Him
Aufwachen: Ex Deo - The Final War
Erster Schultag: Sabaton - Wehrmacht
Verlieben: Thrudvangar - am ende eines fjords
Das erste Mal: Impaled Nazarene - Angel rectums still bleed 
Kampflied: Behemoth - Daimonos
Schluss machen: Agantyr - Niddingdad
Abschlussball: Burzum - War
Leben: Satyricon - K.I.N.G
Nervenzusammenbruch: SauroN - Vision of Murder
Autofahren: Jace everett - Bad things
Flashback:carpathian forest - its darker than you think 
Hochzeit: &#1492;&#1508;&#1512;&#1495; &#1489;&#1490;&#1504;&#1497; - &#1494;&#1493;&#1492;&#1512; &#1488;&#1512;&#1490;&#1493;&#1489;
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Dissection - Black Dragon
Endkampf: Hammerfall - glory to the brave
Todesszene: Godsmack - Cryin like a bitch
Beerdigungslied: ac/dc - highway to hell
Abspann: kamelot - up trought the ashes 


bei mir kann mans fast vergessen das in sonem kleinen abstand zwei gleiche bands auftauchen,da ich 2960 lieder auf meinem Ipod hab^^


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hochzeit: &#1492;&#1508;&#1512;&#1495; &#1489;&#1490;&#1504;&#1497; - &#1494;&#1493;&#1492;&#1512; &#1488;&#1512;&#1490;&#1493;&#1489;





wat o_O




Vanth schrieb:


> bei mir kann mans fast vergessen das in sonem kleinen abstand zwei gleiche bands auftauchen,da ich 2960 lieder auf meinem Ipod hab^^



Ich hab 5700 ... und siehst ja, wie viele doppelte ich hab.^^


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> [/font]
> 
> 
> wat o_O
> ...





zu 1:ist hebräisch ^^

zu 2:und du hörst nur metal oder mix aus allem?

Bei mir dominiert eindeutig Metal in allen varriationen hab aber auch andere genres wie electro,pop,country und was weiss ich drauf^^


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vorspann: Dont Stay - Linkin Park (Neee)
Aufwachen: Down with the Sickness - Disturbed (Naja...)
Erster Schultag: More than Useless - Relient K (Jo wuerde sogar passen)
Verlieben: Inside the Fire - Disturbed (xDDD passt so gar nicht)
Das erste Mal: Refugee - Tribal Ink (auch nicht wirklich)
Kampflied: Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit apparateus (Wieder nicht...) 
Schluss machen: Everybodys Fool - Evanescence  (Passt perfekt) [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Abschlussball: Step Up - Linkin Park (Wieder schlecht getroffen)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Leben: With You - Linkin Park (Neee...)
Nervenzusammenbruch: Be my self - Linkin Park (Ganz ok...)
Autofahren: Stricken - Disturbed (Jeah passt)
Flashback: No more sorrow - LP (Koennte ganz gut passen)
Hochzeit: False Pretense - The Red Jumpsuit apparateus (Nein der Text passt so gar nicht)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Geburt des ersten Kindes: Faint - Linkin Park (Naja nicht wirklich)
Endkampf: Schrei nach Liebe - Die Aerzte (xDDD wie mans nimmt)
Todesszene:  Never Enough - Epica (Volltreffer!)
Beerdigungslied: Fury of the storm - Dragonforce (Nicht das gelbe vom ei)
Abspann: Forward motion - Relient K (Gut)
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Oo wie geht das das ich so oft LP hab... Lp hab ich 16 Lieder, und insgesamt ca 200  xD[/font]


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vorspann: Rammstein - Wiener Blut[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aufwachen: Dethklok - The Gears
Erster Schultag: Krisiun - Refuse/Resist (Sepultura Cover)
Verlieben: Rammstein - Rosenrot 
Das erste Mal: Dethklok - Murmaider
Kampflied: Iron Maiden - Gates of Tomorrow
Schluss machen: Iron Maiden - No More Lies
Abschlussball: Rammstein - Waidmanns Heil
Leben: Gama Bomb - Mummy Invasion
Nervenzusammenbruch: Dr. Living Dead - Satanic Wolf
Autofahren: Vader - Reborn in Flames
Flashback: Sodom - Blood on your Lips
Hochzeit: Eluveitie - Of Fire,Wind & Wisdom
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Sodom - M-16
Endkampf: Krisiun - Sweet Revenge[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Todesszene: Equilibrium - Der Ewige Sieg[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Beerdigungslied: Iron Maiden - Hallowed be thy Name
Abspann: Dr. Living Dead - Kindergarden cop[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Paar gute Treffer sind ja schon dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Spawnferkel (11. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Devin Townsend - Depth Charge
Aufwachen: Carcass - Ever Increasing Circles
Erster Schultag: My Dying Bride - The Night He Died
Verlieben: Sunn O))) - A Shaving of the Horn that Speared you
Das erste Mal: Necrophagist - Only Ash Remains
Kampflied: Demilich - The Putrefying Road in the Nineteenth Extremity
Schluss machen: Wormphlegm - Epejumalat Monet Tesse Muinen Palveltin Caucan Ja Lesse
Abschlussball: Death - Jealousy
Leben: Ulver - What Happened?
Nervenzusammenbruch: Dozer - Speeder
Autofahren: Insomnium - Down With The Sun
Flashback: Anathema - Childhood Dream
Hochzeit: In Flames - Subterranean
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Neurosis - United Sheep
Endkampf: Saint Vitus - Saint Vitus
Todesszene: Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Beerdigungslied: Shining - Perdurabo
Abspann: Blotted Science - Brain Fingerprinting


----------



## Deanne (11. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Every Time I Die - Apocalypse Now And Then
Aufwachen: Nights Like These - Claw Your Way Out
Erster Schultag: Deftones - Deathblow
Verlieben: Converge - Thaw
Das erste Mal: Get Cape. Wear Cape. Fly - Have You Got A Story To Tell?
Kampflied: Job For A Cowboy - Martyrdom Unsealed
Schluss machen: Dying Fetus - Abandon All Hope
Abschlussball: Soulfly - Babylon
Leben: The Ataris - Ray...
Nervenzusammenbruch: Napalm Death - Warped Beyond Logic
Autofahren: Carnifex - Love Lies In Ashes
Flashback: Cannibal Corpse - Monolith
Hochzeit: The Acacia Strain - Balboa Towers
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Norma Jean - A Grand Scene For A Color Film
Endkampf: Moi Dix Mois - Last Temptation
Todesszene: In This Moment - You Always Believed
Beerdigungslied: The Fall Of Troy - Problem?!
Abspann: Rise Against - Under The Knife


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Hammerfall - Heeding The Call
Aufwachen: Hammerfall - Hearts On Fire
Erster Schultag: Helloween - I Want Out <- Passt genial xD
Verlieben: Rhapsody Of Fire - When Demons Awake <- Joa, kommt auch hin ^^
Das erste Mal: Dragonforce - Through The Fire And Flames <- aufjedenfall *g*
Kampflied: MasterPlan - Spirit Never Die <- ganz klar, könnte nicht besser passen
Schluss machen: Slayer - World Painted Blood <- Naja, muß ja nicht unbedingt sein ^^
Abschlussball: Nightwish - Over The Hills And Far Away <- Passt ebenfalls sehr gut ^^
Leben: Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark <- naja... nicht so ganz *g*
Nervenzusammenbruch: Nightwish - Nemo <- kommt gut hin
Autofahren: Hammerfall - Legacy Of Kings <- kein wirklicher Zusammenhang
Flashback: In Flames - Cloud Connected <- joa...
Hochzeit: Rob Zombie - Two Lane Blacktop <- nein, das passt eher zu Autofahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geburt des ersten Kindes: Death - Painkiller <- lol ^^
Endkampf: Van Canto - Speed Of Light <- hm... nicht ganz
Todesszene: Stratovarius - Hunting High And Low <- Ganz sicher nicht ^^
Beerdigungslied: In Flames - Alias <- das käme nicht gut an ^^
Abspann: Rhapsody Of Fire - Emerald Sword <- geht noch so, aber passt auch nicht ganz


----------



## Gerti (12. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Todesszene: Equilibrium - Der Ewige Sieg[/font]



DANKE! Wusste garnicht, dass die ein neues Album haben! Morgen direkt zu Media Markt oder so. Gute Bands muss man unterstützen :>
Oha und Wacken direkt noch live GENIAL!

Vorspann: Jimmy Eat World~ The most beautiful Thinks
Aufwachen: Hammerfall - Jimmy Eat World~ Digits (Schon wieder die Band und das bei ~12k Songs o.O)
Erster Schultag: Madonna~Sorry
Verlieben: Wizo~ Nazificker
Das erste Mal: Sick of it All~ Friends like you (live)
Kampflied: Rammstein~Weoßes Fleisch
Schluss machen: The Exploited~ Why you are doing this to me <- Kenne ich nicht, aber der Titel klingt passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abschlussball: Terrorgruppe~ Barbara
Leben: The Offspring~Don't pick it up
Nervenzusammenbruch: The Ramones~ California Sun
Autofahren: The Offspring~Disclaimer
Flashback: Placebo~ Pure Morning
Hochzeit: Babyshambles~ In love with a Feeling
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Rancid~Ruby Soho
Endkampf: Ohrbooten~ Eurose
Todesszene: Queens of the Stoneage~ No one Knows
Beerdigungslied: Jan hegenberg~ Warcraftsong <- Das macht mir gerade echt Angst o.O
Abspann: In Flames~ Brush the Dust away

Hmmm, das meiste höre ich davon nicht wirklich :/

Tante Edit sagt: Album gerade im Shop bestellt :>


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vorspann:  Eminem/50 Cent/Nate Dogg - Never enough 
Aufwachen: Kool Savas - Weg zum Ziel
Erster Schultag: Swiss - Hamburg
Verlieben: The Bosshoss - Last Day
Das erste Mal: Cypress Hill - Get It Anyway
Kampflied: Gorillaz - White Flag
Schluss machen: Jedi Mind Tricks - Geometry In Static
Abschlussball: K.I.Z. - So Alt
Leben: Jedi Mind Tricks - Trail of Lies
Nervenzusammenbruch: Eminem - Crazy in Love
Autofahren: Swiss - Büffeljagd
Flashback: Eminem - So Bad
Hochzeit: Hollywood Undead - Young
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Eminem - Not Afraid[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Endkampf: Virginia Jetzt! - Du Musst Dahin, Wo's Weh Tut
Todesszene: Cypress Hill - (Rap) Superstar
Beerdigungslied: K.I.Z. - Ringelpiez mit Anscheissen
Abspann: Kool Savas - Tribut[/font]


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Verlieben: Rammstein - Rosenrot
> Das erste Mal: Dethklok - Murmaider
> Schluss machen: Iron Maiden - No More Lies
> Endkampf: Krisiun - Sweet Revenge[/font]
> ...



Ich find die hie passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Arosk schrieb:


> Vorspann: Hammerfall - Heeding The Call
> Aufwachen: Hammerfall - Hearts On Fire
> Erster Schultag: Helloween - I Want Out <- Passt genial xD
> Verlieben: Rhapsody Of Fire - When Demons Awake <- Joa, kommt auch hin ^^
> ...


Nach der Playlist ist mein Respekt fuer dich um 100% gestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (12. Juli 2010)

Dieses "spiel" scheint ja ganz gut anzukommen ^^


----------



## Zangor (12. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Alice Cooper - Long Way To Go
Aufwachen: The Donnas - Get Outta My Room
 Erster Schultag: Tenacious D - Tribute
Verlieben: The Runaways - Take It Or Leave It
Das erste Mal: T. Rex - Bang A Gong (Get It On)
Kampflied: Nashville Pussy - Age Of Pamparius
Schluss machen: Status Quo - Caroline
Abschlussball: KISS - Lick It Up
Leben: Status Quo - Whatever You Want
Nervenzusammenbruch: Foghat - Trouble , Trouble
Autofahren: CCR - Have You Ever Seen The Rain?
Flashback: Dio - Wild One
Hochzeit: John Fogerty - Bad Moon Rising (Live 05)
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Ash - Lose Control
Endkampf: Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark (live)
Todesszene: Crucified Barbara - Pain & Pleasure
Beerdigungslied: AC/DC - Heatseeker
Abspann: Bon Scott - Round And Round And Round

Einiges passt, anderes wieder nicht...


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich find die hie passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab leider nur 40 Songs hier drauf, Rest ist auf anderem PC dessen Netzteil ich erwarte weils das alte gegrillt hat...


----------



## M_of_D (12. Juli 2010)

Vorspannarov Stelar - Hotel Axos
Aufwachen: Mando Diao - Give me Fire
Erster Schultag: Jack Johnson - Sleep Through The Static
Verlieben: Hans Zimmer - Not in Blood But in Bond
Das erste Mal: Lazlo Bane - Superman
Kampflied: Parov Stelar - Chambermaid Swing
Schluss machen: Justice - Waters of Nazareth
Abschlussball: The Rascals - A Beautiful Morning
Leben: Ramin Djawadi - Eyes Down
Nervenzusammenbruch: Nine Inch Nails - With Teeth
Autofahren: Klaus Badelt - Will and Elizabeth
Flashback: John Murphy - Sunshine ( Adagio In D Minor)
Hochzeit: Howard Shore - Shelob's Lair
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Harry Gregson-Williams - This is No Ordinary Dagger
Endkampf: Tyler Bates - Xerxes'Tent
Todesszene: P.O.D. - Eternal ( Instrumental)
Beerdigungslied: Steve Jablonsky - International Trailer
Abspann: Thomas Newman - New Fish


----------



## Absinthia (13. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Grendel - Soilbleed

Aufwachen: Goethes Erben - Mit dem Wissen

Erster Schultag: Samsas Traum - Die Zärtlichkeit der Verdammten (Willkommen bei den Peingebrecks)

Verlieben: Alien Sex Fiend - Stuff the Turkey

Das erste Mal: Beatsteaks - Hand in Hand

Kampflied: Goethes Erben - Ein Moment der Ruhe

Schluss machen: The Cure - burn

Abschlussball: Chistine Aguilera - I turn to you

Leben: Sopor Aeternus - Dead Souls

Nervenzusammenbruch: The Cure - A forest

Autofahren: Mesh - this without you

Flashback: Fury in the slaughterhouse - cigarette after

Hochzeit: Welle Erdball - computer-rendezvous

Geburt des ersten Kindes: Witt - und ich lauf...

Endkampf: Danzig - 7th house

Todesszene: Cephalgy - violent times

Beerdigungslied: Wumpscut - Your last salute

Abspann: Suicide Commando - cause of death suicide


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Tenacious D - Beelzeboss
Aufwachen: Heaven Shall Burn - I Was I Am I Shall Be
Erster Schultag: We Butter The Bread With Butter - Wir gehen an Land
Verlieben: Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb
*Das erste Mal: Godsmack - Keep Away 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Kampflied: Suicide Silence - Something Invisible
*Schluss machen: We Butter the Bread with Butter - Oh Mama mach Kartoffelsalat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Abschlussball: Slipknot - This Cold Black
*Leben: The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Nervenzusammenbruch: The Word Alive - Casanova Rodeo
Autofahren: Rob Zombie - More Human Than Human
Flashback: Bullet for my Valentine - Eye of the Storm
*Hochzeit: You've Seen The Butcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: System of a Down - Suggestions
Endkampf: Heaven Shall Burn - The Worlds in Me
Todesszene: In Fear and Faith - The Taste Of Regret 
Beerdigungslied: Linkin Park - No More Sorrow
Abspann: System of A Down - Toxicity


----------



## Crackmack (13. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: DonkeyRollers-The Last City on Earth
Aufwachen: Tune Up!-Feel Fine
Erster Schultag: Darius & Finlay feat. Nicco-Rock to the Beat
Verlieben: Rob Mayth-Heart to Heart
Das erste Mal: Klubbingman-Ride on a white Train
Kampflied: Headhunterz-The MF Point of Perfection
Schluss machen: Headhunterz-Let the Bass Kick
Abschlussball: Headhunterz-The Sacrifice
Leben: Player&Remandy-I'm not a superstar
Nervenzusammenbruch: DonkeyRollers-Innocent
Autofahren: Flo Rida feat. Ke$ha-Right Round
Flashback: R.I.O-Shine On
Hochzeit: Evil Activities-Nobody said it was easy
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Headhunterz-Rate Reducer
Endkampf: D-block & S-te-fan-Kingdom
Todesszene: Blademasterz-Masterblade
Beerdigungslied: Showtek-We live for the Music
Abspannroject One-Fantasy or Reality

So und nu her mit dem "Scheiss Techno111" geflame :S


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: *No Use for a Name - The Answer is still No*
Aufwachen: *System of a Down - Bubbles*
Erster Schultag: *Rammstein - Frühling in Paris*
Verlieben: *Billy Talent - Where is the Line?*
Das erste Mal: *Rise Against - Broken English*
Kampflied: *Rammstein - Du hast*
Schluss machen: *Rage Against the Machine - Calm like a Bomb*
Abschlussball: *Rise Against - Survive (Live @ Southside Festival)*
Leben: *Slipknot - Pulse of the Maggots*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *System of a Down - Peephole*
Autofahren: *Bushido feat. Fler - Airmax auf Beton*
Flashback: *Nat King Cole - Unforgettable (The Watchmen OST)*
Hochzeit: *Foo Fighters - The deepest Blues are Black*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence*
Endkampf: *AC/DC - The Jack (Live)*
Todesszene: *System of a Down - A.D.D.*
Beerdigungslied: *Papa Roach - Carry Me*
Abspann: *The Prodigy - Take me to the Hospital




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Desdinova (14. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: The Beatles - Any Time At All
Aufwachen: Papa Chubby - Sweet Goddess of Love and Beer
Erster Schultag: Patrick Doyle - You're Over, Man (Carlito's Way Score)
Verlieben: Billy Squier - The Stroke
Das erste Mal: The Hills Have Eyes OST - Beauty
Kampflied: Fatboy Slim - That Old Pair Of Jeans
Schluss machen: Heat OST - Always Forever Now
Abschlussball: Metallica - Low Man's Lyric
Leben: Requiem for a Dream OST - Full Tense
Nervenzusammenbruch: Ska-P - Planeta Eskoria
Autofahren: System of a Down - Bounce
Flashback: Gladiator OST - Strenght and Honor
Hochzeit: Creedence Clearwater Revival - It's just a thought
Geburt des ersten Kindes: The Cooper Temple Clause - Promises Promises
Endkampf: Queens of the Stone Age - This Lullaby
Todesszene: Albano & Romina Power - Felicita (Wenn das bei meinem Tod läuft bring ich mich um -.-)
Beerdigungslied: Atreyu - Becoming the Bull
Abspann: Fun Lovin' Criminals - Methadonia

So extrem hat mich Shuffle noch nie durch meine Soundtracks geschleift ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Frank Klepacki - Trenches

Aufwachen: Wild Cherry - Play that funky Music

Erster Schultag: Barry White - Practice what you preach

Verlieben: Michael Bublé - Sway

Das erste Mal: Jackson Five - Blame it on the Boogie

Kampflied: Dream Theater - About to Crash 

Schluss machen: Blind Guardian - Valhalla

Abschlussball: Dredg - Planting Seeds

Leben: The Baseballs - I don't feel like Dancing

Nervenzusammenbruch: Blind Guardian - And then there was Silence

Autofahren: Frank Klepacki - Radio

Flashback: Manowar - Glory, Majesty, Unity

Hochzeit: Star Trek: Generations - Overture

Geburt des ersten Kindes: Blind Guardian - Spread your Wings

Endkampf: Halo Original Soundtrack - On a Pale Horse

Todesszene: Dream Theater - Disappear

Beerdigungslied: Star Trek The Next Generation (Jay Chattaway) - The Inner Light Suite

Abspann: Frank Klepacki - Just do it up


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vorspann: *Stress "Accroche-Toi"*
Aufwachen:* Dr.Dre "Ackrite"*
Erster Schultag: *Will Smith "act like you Know"*
Verlieben: *Will Smith "afro Angle"*
Das erste Mal: *Flyleaf "Again"*
Kampflied: *The Game "All i gotta Say"*
Schluss machen: *Spider Loc "All i Know"*
Abschlussball: *Gangster Dre "All in a days work"*
Leben: *50 Cent "All of Me"*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *Bushido "alles wird gut"* (das einzige Lied was ich gut finde von Bushido)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Autofahren:* Eminem "almost Famous*
Flashback: *Stress "Alors Viens" *[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hochzeit: *Bon Jovi "Always"*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *Green Day "American Idiot"*
Endkampf: *Booba "Animals"*
Todesszene: *Nickelback "Animals"* (LoL)
Beerdigungslied: *Phil Collins "Another Day in Paradise" *
Abspann: *The Game "Anything you aks for" *[/font]


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: ACDC "TNT"
Aufwachen: Evanesence "Lose Control"
Erster Schultag: Star Wars O.S.T "The Flag Parade"
Verlieben: Die Ärzte "Feminim"
Das erste Mal: Guns'N Roses "Nighttrain"
Kampflied: Papa Roach "Getting Away with Murder"
Schluss machen: The Offspring "Fix You"
Abschlussball: Sportfreunde Stiller "Wellenreiten '54"
Leben: Blink 182 "Aliens Exist"
Nervenzusammenbruch: Floggin Molly "The Spoken Wheel"
Autofahren: Subway to Sally "Schneekönigin"
Flashback: Billy Talent "Line & sinker" 
Hochzeit: Mando Diao "Next to be Lowered"
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Die Ärzte "Meine Freunde"
Endkampf: Rammstein Panthera "Regular People"
Todesszene: Cranberries "Zombie"
Beerdigungslied: Dropkick Murphys "God Willing" 
Abspann: Dropkick Murphys "I'll begin Again"


----------



## Ol@f (15. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Groundation - Beating Heart
Aufwachen: Concious Fiyah - Starvation Is Murder
Erster Schultag: In Flames - Drenched In Fire
Verlieben: Amon Amarth - Twilight Of The Thundergod
Das erste Mal: In Flames - I'm In The Highway
Kampflied: Max Romeo - Stealing In The Name Of Jah
Schluss machen: Junior Kelly - Tough Life
Abschlussball: Dagoba - What Hell Is About
Leben: Cradle of Filth - Amor E Morte
Nervenzusammenbruch: Shelby Lyne - Track 12 (Hm. hat keinen Namen und ich kanns net zuordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Autofahren: Gentleman - Evolution
Flashback: Skindred - Together
Hochzeit: Erase your Memory - Destroy Your Life
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Fantan Mojah - Feel The Pain
Endkampf: Gentleman - Everlasting Love
Todesszene: Dub Incorporation - Murderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beerdigungslied: Perfect - Born Dead With Life :>
Abspann: Tiken Jah Fakoly - L'Afrique doit du fric

Hm, 90% der Lieder hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Mein Baby war beim Frisör (Die Ärzte)
Aufwachen: Asche zu Asche (Rammstein)
Erster Schultag: I don't like the drugs (Marilyn Manson)
Verlieben: Can you feel the Love tonight (Lion King Soundtrack) WTF ? *g*
Das erste Mal: Allein (Die Ärzte) erm .. was zum Geier? *g*
Kampflied: Menschenbrecher (Terminal Choice)
Schluss machen: Another Day in Paradies (Phil Collins) .. uhm oO
Abschlussball: Rache der H*renk*nder (Soko Friedhof)
Leben: The Dark inside me (Velvet Acid Christ)
Nervenzusammenbruch: Stirb Lächelnd (Eisregen)
Autofahren: Back to the Future - Theme ... lol
Flashback: Halloween Theme
Hochzeit: Apocalypse Now Theme (lol - genial)
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Die Seele einer Totgeburt (Eisregen) .. kein scheiss, das kam wirklich oO
Endkampf: Bitte geh noch nicht (Die Ärzte)
Todesszene: I see Dead People (Hans Zimmer - Pirates of the Caribean OST)
Beerdigungslied: Das ist schön (Die Ärzte)
Abspann: Der MMKAY-Song aus dem Soutpark-Film

Ich glaub meine Playlist wollte mich verarschen *g*


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das erste Mal: Allein (Die Ärzte) erm .. was zum Geier? *g*



DAS ist epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2010)

Da das Spiel richtig viel fun macht wollte ich mal fragen, ob man vielleicht nochmals dran Teilnehmen darf, vielleicht weitere Kategorien hinzufügen oder so. Ist ein bisschen Schade, dass man theoretisch nur einmal kann (bitte die Zweideutigkeit ignorieren).


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Juli 2010)

Dann schlagt mal mehr kategorien vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder auch andere ideen zum erweitern des spiels

Aber bitte nicht im spamm enden lassen,es soll alles schön übersichtlich sein.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das erste Mal: Allein (Die Ärzte) erm .. was zum Geier? *g*



Haha, dank dir hab ich meine Tastatur versaut... <.<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hochzeit: Apocalypse Now Theme (lol - genial)



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Nameless Faceless - Fozzy
Aufwachen: It´s a Lie - Fozzy
Erster Schultag: Written in My Face - Jim Johnston (WWE soundtrack)
Verlieben: Bound - Disturbed 
 Das erste Mal: Sonne Scheint - Die Apokalyptischen Reiter 
 Kampflied: - Riders on the Storm - Die Apokalyptischen Reiter(HELL YEAH)
Schluss machen: New days Dawn - Fozzy 
Abschlussball: Let the Madness Begin - Fozzy
Leben: The Game - Motorhead
Nervenzusammenbruch: Wenn ich Träume - Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
Autofahren: With the Fire - Fozzy
Flashback: Break the Walls down - Jim Johnston(Wwe Soundtrack)
Hochzeit: Invisible - Dio
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Aint no Make Belive - Stonefree Experience
Endkampf: Burn in my Light - Jim Johnston (wwe Soundtrack)
Todesszene: It´s a New day - Adelitas Way
Beerdigungslied: No more Words - Endeverafter
Abspann: Born to Win - Mutiny Within


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juli 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da das Spiel richtig viel fun macht wollte ich mal fragen, ob man vielleicht nochmals dran Teilnehmen darf.


Ich mach es einfach nochmal x.X


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vorspann: *Ice Cube "bop Gun"*
Aufwachen: *Halo 3 OST "Three Gates"*
Erster Schultag: *Hans Zimmer MW2 OST "Contingency Launch" *
Verlieben: *David Holmes Ocean's 13 OST "Diamond Location" *
Das erste Mal: *Halo 2 OST  "Remembrance"* (kommen nur noch Soundtrack oder was? xD )
Kampflied: *Bob Marley "Redemption Song"* (LOL)
Schluss machen:  *Phil Collins "Two Hearts"* (xD)
Abschlussball: *Battlefield Vietnam OST* *"On The Road Again" *
Leben: *2Pac "Picture Me Rollin"*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *Goldfinger "Just Like Heaven" *
Autofahren: *Eminem "cold Wind Bows"*
Flashback: *Halo 3 OST "Follow Our Brothers"*
Hochzeit: *AC/DC "She Likes Rock Roll"*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *Snoop Dogg "Get A light"*
Endkampf: *Lady Gaga "Summerboy"* (WTF Wiederhol ich noch mal) *Goldfinger "not Amused"* (passt schon besser) xD
Todesszene: *Ice Cube "My Summer" *
Beerdigungslied: *The Game "Like Father"*
Abspann: *Flyleaf "I'm so Stick"*[/font]


----------



## 2boon4you (15. Juli 2010)

Hätte mal ne Idee was man hinzufügen könnte
z.b. Auf der Flucht
 	Zum einschlafen
Party


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Juli 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne Idee was man hinzufügen könnte
> z.b. Auf der Flucht
> Zum einschlafen
> Party




Und ab hier könnt ihr auch die neue liste benutzen:
Vorspann: 
Aufwachen: 
Erster Schultag: 
Erste Party:
Verlieben: 
Das erste Mal: 
Kampflied: 
Schluss machen: 
Auf der Flucht:
Abschlussball: 
Leben: 
Nervenzusammenbruch: 
Autofahren: 
Einschlafen:
Flashback: 
Hochzeit: 
Geburt des ersten Kindes: 
Endkampf: 
Todesszene: 
Beerdigungslied: 
Abspann: 

okay so?wer mehr themen hat:Immer her damit^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte noch einige Ideen:

Die Erkenntnis:

Trauer:

Wahnsinn:

Zorn/Wutausbruch:

Tod eines Familienmitgliedes/Freundes:


----------



## yves1993 (16. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Hammerfall - Heeding the Call (Mh könnte passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Aufwachen: You spin me right round - Dope (XD)
Erster Schultag: Die motherfucker die - Dope (Für den Lehrer vlt? :x)
Erste Party: Blue Stahli - Ultranumb (Mh...)
Verlieben: Kamelot - Rule the World (Eher net so ;_D)
Das erste Mal: Chthonic - Bloody Waves of Sorrow (Wtf!)
Kampflied: Pendulum - Blood Sugar (Menno^^ da hätten jetz andere soo gepasst...)
Schluss machen: Rise against - Give it all (Ääähm...)
Auf der Flucht: The thing i hate (woot das doch eher oben hin? XD)
Abschlussball: Duality - Slipknot (so nen abschlussball hätt ich gern...)
Leben: Disarmonia Mundi - Nihilistic Overdrive (mh why not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Nervenzusammenbruch: Pendulum - Out here (Naja geht so...)
Autofahren: Spiderbait - Black Betty (Fuck yea, da kommt doch NFSU Feeling hoch :>)
Einschlafen: Shakira - Waka Waka (LOL? Was hatn das in meiner Rock playlist zu suchen? Naja...)
Flashback: Soil - Breaking me down (passt nicht ganz...)
Hochzeit: Sucked in - Jerk (woot?)
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Equilibrium - Der Ewige Sieg (*hust* WIESO NET EINEN DRUNTER?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Endkampf: End of all Hope - Nightwish (Mh jo passt eigtl^^)
Todesszene: Disturbed - Land of Confusion (mieep)
Beerdigungslied: Own little World - Celdweller (:/ naja need andere Playlist für sowas ^^)
Abspann: One night in Bangkok - Global Djs (need)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. Juli 2010)

dann will ich auch nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorspann: *Limp Bizkit - Just like This*
Aufwachen: *Ghostface Killah - The Controller* 
Erster Schultag: *Rammstein - Stein um Stein*
Erste Party:* Billy Talent - Red Flag*
Verlieben: *Limp Bizkit - My Way*
Das erste Mal: *AC/DC - Rocker (live)*
Kampflied:* Disturbed - Perfect Insanity*
Schluss machen: *Beatsteaks - Barfrau*
Auf der Flucht: *Korn - Wicked*
Abschlussball: *Weezer - Run over by a Truck* 
Leben: *Rise Against - Voices off Camera*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *Kool Savas feat. Maeckes & Plan B - Sondern Hundert*
Autofahren: *Korn - All in the Family*
Einschlafen: *Disturbed - Stricken*
Flashback: *The Prodigy - Narayan*
Hochzeit: *Black Eyed Peas - Ring-a-Ling*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *Foo Fighters - Everlong (live)*
Endkampf: *Rammstein - Ich tu dir Weh*
Todesszene: *Ennio Morricone - La Resa (Inglourious Basterds OST - Bearjew)*
Beerdigungslied: *AC/DC - Hail Caesar*
Abspann: *Coheed and Cambria - Keeping the Blade*


----------



## 2boon4you (16. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: *Festung Nebelburg - Herbstnebel*
Aufwachen: *In Flames - Come Clarity*
Erster Schultag: *edIT - Dex*
Erste Party: *Heaven Shall Burn - The Bombs Of My Saviours*
Verlieben: *Minas Morgul - Der Sonne Entgegen*
Das erste Mal: *Grailknights - Across the Galaxy*
Kampflied: *Slayer - South Of Heaven*
Schluss machen: *Minas Morgul - Das Feuer Im Inneren*
Auf der Flucht: *Slayer - Disciple*
Abschlussball:* Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward*
Leben: *Disturbed - Indestructible*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *Soilwork - Fate In Motion*
Autofahren: *Heaven Shall Burn - The Disease*
Einschlafen:* Alestorm - Keelhauled*
Flashback: *Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt*
Hochzeit:* 2 Best Enemies - Unity*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *edIT - Laundry*
Endkampf: *Mt Eden DnB - Faded*
Todesszene: *Grailknights - In For The Kill*
Beerdigungslied: *Alphaverb - The Otherside*
Abspann: *Eprom - 64 Bytes (Boreta Remix)

*relativ hoher Anteil an Elektronischer Musik diesmal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

Mach auch noch mal... macht einfach Spass... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorspann: *Mobb Depp - Clap*
Aufwachen: *Eminem - Guillty Conscienc*e
Erster Schultag: *Breaking Benjamin - Forget it *
Erste Party: *Goldfinger - How Do You Do it*
Verlieben:* Halo 2 OST - Follow *
Das erste Mal: *The Game - Don't cry* (LOOOOOOOOOOOL) 
Kampflied: *Halo 2 OST - Perli*
Schluss machen: *50 Cent - I'II Whip Ya Head bo*y
Auf der Flucht: *Halo 2 OST - Heavy Price Paid*
Abschlussball: *The Game - It's Okay*
Leben: *Breaking Benjamin - no Games* (^^)
Nervenzusammenbruch: *2pac - Troublesome*
Autofahren: *Ice Cube - Steady Mobbi*n
Einschlafen: *The BaseBalls - Love in This Clube *
Flashback: *Linkin Park - Crawling*
Hochzeit: *Dr.Dre - Housewife *
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *Splinter cell 4 OST - kinshase Interio*r (mein Kind wird auch Splinter cell Suchti. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Endkampf: *Snopp Dogg - 10 lil' Crips*
Todesszene: *Hans Zimmer MW2 OST - Caves Goingloud *
Beerdigungslied: *Danny elfman Terminator Salvation OST - Broadcast*
Abspann: *Snoop Dogg - Candy *


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Juli 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einige Ideen:
> 
> Die Erkenntnis:
> 
> ...



Letzte liestenänderung fürs erste(machen wir erstmal so paar seiten weiter):

Vorspann: 
Aufwachen: 
Erster Schultag: 
Erste Party:
Verlieben: 
Das erste Mal: 
Wahnsinn:
Kampflied: 
Schluss machen: 
Tod eines Familienmitglied:
Trauer:
Auf der Flucht:
Abschlussball: 
Leben: 
Militärdienst:
Zorn/Wutausbruch:
Nervenzusammenbruch: 
Autofahren: 
Einschlafen:
Flashback: 
Hochzeit: 
Geburt des ersten Kindes: 
Die Erkenntnis:
Endkampf: 
Todesszene: 
Beerdigungslied: 
Abspann:


----------



## Asayur (17. Juli 2010)

Hui, muss ich auch noch machen *gg*


Vorspann: Die Ärzte - Danke für jeden guten Morgen 
Aufwachen: Iron Maiden - Flight of Icarus 
Erster Schultag: Michael Jackson - Dangerous (lol) 
Erste Party: Iron Maiden - Bring your Daughter to the Slaughter (hehe)
Verlieben: Three Days Grace - Let it die 
Das erste Mal: Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Minor Thing 
Wahnsinn: Der W - Der W Zwo Drei (hehe, Buchstaben passen ja)
Kampflied: Nightwish - The Kinslayer 
Schluss machen: Blind Guardian - Spread Your Wings 
Tod eines Familienmitglied: Korpiklaani - Shall we take a turn
Trauer: Hammerfall - Renegade
Auf der Flucht: Breaking Benjamin - Forget it
Abschlussball: Poets of the Fall - Rewind 
Leben: Metallica - The Four Horsemen (die Apokalypse begann also mit meinem Leben xD) 
Militärdienst: Aerosmith - I don't want to miss a thing
Zorn/Wutausbruch: Iced Earth - Consequences 
Nervenzusammenbruch: Linkin Park - P5hng me A*wy (Pushing me Away - Reanimation version) 
Autofahren: Breaking Benjamin - Breath 
Einschlafen: Xavier Naidoo - Flugzeuge im Bauch
Flashback: Linkin Park - From the Inside  
Hochzeit: Unheilig - Ikarus 
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Unheilig - This Corrosion  
Die Erkenntnis: Gotthard - Ride On
Endkampf: Trapt - Headstrong 
Todesszene: Dream Theater - As I Am 
Beerdigungslied: Die Ärzte - Mein Baby war beim Frisör 
Abspann: Deep Purple - Nobody's Home 





Ein paar passen ja ganz gut xD


----------



## Alion (17. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: What a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong
Aufwachen: Battery - Metallica
Erster Schultag: Taste Of My Scythe - Children of Bodom
Erste Party: Herzeleid - Rammstein
Verlieben: Resurrection - Apocalyptica
Das erste Mal: Chop Suey - System of a Down
Kampflied: Getting Off - Korn
Schluss machen: The Government Totally Sucks - Tenacious D (lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Auf der Flucht: Shadows of Death - Rhapsody Of Fire
Abschlussball: For The Heart I Once Had - Nightwish
 Leben: The Unforgiven III - Metallica
 Nervenzusammenbruch: Slanías Song - Eluveitie
Autofahren: Rammlied - Rammstein
Einschlafen: Readymade - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Flashback: That Was Just Your Life - Metallica (lol wie geil ist das denn)
Hochzeit: What's up, people?! - Maximum The Hormone (o_0 WTF!)
Geburt des ersten Kindes: No More Dead Heroes - Halo 3 OST
Endkampf: Animals - Nickelback
Todesszene: destroy what destroys you - Kreator
Beerdigungslied: Smoking Ruins - Ensiferum
Abspann: The Passage of the Marshes - Howard Shore Lord of the Rings The Two Towers OST

Edit: Ich hab es jetzt nochmals auf dem offiziellen weg gemacht.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich mach dann auch noch mal.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]Vorspann: J.B.O. - Ich will Lärm (wtf?? o_O)
Aufwachen: Cataract - Hallow Horns (Ok, DAS ist wirklich zum aufwachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Erster Schultag: Dimmu Borgir - The Fallen Arises (Ziemlich düster für den ersten Schultag)
Erste Party: Rammstein - Du riechst so gut (lulz)
Verlieben: Carnifex - Hope Dies With The Decadent (Klingt hart, aber Liebe ist ja eh sone Sache^^)
Das erste Mal: Papa Roach - March Out Of The Darkness (Wat?)
Wahnsinn: System Of A Down - Tentative (Jep, das ist Wahnsinn, passt gut)
Kampflied: Molotov Solution - Dark Alliance (Aua!)
Schluss machen: Oomph! - Zu viel Liebe kann dich töten (Perfekt! xDD)
Tod eines Familienmitglied: Hammerfall - Any Means Necessary (Toll ... ganz toll -.-)
Trauer: The Vision Bleak - Deathship Symphony (Passt gar nicht)
Auf der Flucht: Böhse Onkelz - Wieder mal 'nen Tag verschenkt (Passt auch nicht wirklich)
Abschlussball: Diablo - The Beginning Of The End (Ja das passt - Schule vorbei, alles vorbei xD)
Leben: System Of A Down - Hypnotize (Da fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr ein)
Militärdienst: Iron Maiden - Murders In The Rue Morgue (Höhö, kann kaum besser sein^^)
Zorn/Wutausbruch: Eisregen - 17 Kerzen am Dom (Was kann beim Wutausbruch besser passen, als ein Lied über den Erfurt-Amoklauf?? LOL!)
Nervenzusammenbruch: Unleashed - Berserk (Erm... ok)
Autofahren: Killswitch Engage - Life To Lifeless (...)
Einschlafen: Lamb Of God - Hourglass (Ok passt, dazu bin ich glaub ich wirklich mal eingeschlafen)
Flashback: Oomph! - Gott ist ein Popstar (Hat ein bisschen was von einem LSD-Song, das passt)
Hochzeit: Maroon - Human Waste (Höhöhöhöh xD)
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Carnifex - Dead In My Arms (Das ist nicht nett ... Totgeburten sind nicht witzig!!! Ok manchmal ...)
Die Erkenntnis: Iron Maiden - Powerslave (Ja kommt gut hin)
Endkampf: Debauchery - Devourer Of Worlds (Bing!)
Todesszene: Der W - Geschichtenhasser (sehr gut, passt)
Beerdigungslied: Unleashed - Your Pain My Gain (...)
Abspann: Maroon - A New Order (Zum Abschluss noch mal gut auf die Fresse, so muss das)[/font]


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Helrunar - Älter als das Kreuz (super vorspann -.- so schön religiös und friedlich)
Aufwachen: Phil Collins - Son of Man (passt i-wie)
Erster Schultag: Desaster - More corpses for the grave (Yeah super schulanfang)
Erste Party:Sabaton - Primo Victoria
Verlieben: Söhne Mannheims - Das hat die welt noch nicht gesehen (OMG!!Passt perfekt)
Das erste Mal: Dark Funeral - My Latex queen (schon wieder ^^)
Wahnsinn:Ex Deo - Storm the gates of alesia 
Kampflied: Epica - martyr of the free world (passt mehr oder weniger)
Schluss machen: Slipknot - snuff (passt^^)
Tod eines Familienmitglied:Emperor - The wanderer (passt auch)
Trauer:Varg - Alter Feind (naja)
Auf der Flucht:Watain - reaping death
Abschlussball: Goatmill - Im on a boat(feat. Evil Genius) (passt ja,viele machen ihre abschlussbälle aufm boot^^)
Leben: Walter Moers - Adolf du alte nazisau (hahah ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Militärdienstelphegor - Reichswehr 
Zorn/Wutausbruch:evanescence - sweet sacrifice(sanfte stimme bei nem wutausbruch)
Nervenzusammenbruch: Darkthrone - a blaze in the northern sky 
Autofahren: Bathory - one road to asa bay 
Einschlafen:dragonforce - the flame of youth
Flashback: endstille - Vorwärts! (sutrmangriff)
Hochzeit: Kollegah - Big boss (^^)
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Slayer - Under the hooked cross
Die Erkenntnis:Godsmack - Whiskey Hangover
Endkampf: Burzum - Belus' Død (würde passen,wenn ich ein gott wäre)
Todesszene: Dark Funeral - My Funeral (passt,lied verherrlicht eig. selbstmord aber okay,vll sterbe ich ehrenhaft ^^)
Beerdigungslied: fellowship of the ring - Concerning hobbits (noch unpassender gehts nicht^^)
Abspann: Desert - Lament for a soldiers glory (passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


beim letztenmal hat nicht soviel gepasst,jetzt ist es besser^^


----------



## jolk (18. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Focus shall not fail (all that remains) hmm passt doch^^
Aufwachen: This Day (emil bulls) 	passt bin meistens glücklich wenn ich aufwache (this day is mine)
Erster Schultag: I dont belong here (emil bulls)	xD xD 
Erste Party: Colossal (Wolfmother) 	naja meine erste party war nicht kolosal aber trotzdem passend
Verlieben: 	Monogamy (emil bulls) 	tja einzig wahre liebe und für immer nur die? ich freu mich schon^^
Das erste Mal: Ok, time for plan B (enter shikari) dazu sag ich jetzt mal nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahnsinn: 	Shading (all that remains) 	tjoa anscheinend weil aus der liebe nichts wurde^^
Kampflied: 	Solidarity (enter shikari) 	wenigstens kämpf ich net allein, nehm ich mal an
Schluss machen: Criminal (disturbed) 	öhm zusammen mit dem wahnsinn und so hrhr
Tod eines Familienmitglied: Infecting the program (emil bulls)	wirft meinen plan durcheinander
Trauer: Fanfare for the conscious man (enter shikari) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Flucht: Wir sind keine Menschen (bonaparte) passt nicht^^
Abschlussball: The coolness of being wretched (emil bulls) öh
Leben: Heavy metal pirates (alestorm) genau... öhm ja
Militärdienst: The Way of the fist (5finger death punch) haha 
Zorn/Wutausbruch: When all light dies (trivium) 	passt wohl wenns ein großer wutausbruch ist, ein sehr großer
Nervenzusammenbruch: Death before Dishonour (5finger death punch) lieber nervenzusammenbruch als schande 
Autofahren: The Huntmaster (alestorm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einschlafen: Return to Energizer (enter shikari)
Flashback: The frozen landscape (enter shikari)
Hochzeit: Fly a plane into me (bonaparte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geburt des ersten Kindes: Triumph and disaster (emil bulls) passt doch
Die Erkenntnis: Phoenix (Wolfmother)
Endkampf: Hi, it's me Christ (emil bulls) anscheinend sterbe ich, aber sowieso: endkampf?!
Todesszene: Sorry, you are not a winner (enter shikari) ... verliere wirklich den endkampf 
Beerdigungslied: Gap in the Fence (enter shikari) schönes lied, werd ich spielen lassen^^
Abspann: Indestructible (disturbed) werde immer weiter leben 

öhm zufall ist doof, kamen immer nur die gleichen bands dran


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Juli 2010)

Zufall ist der Sinn an der ganzen Sache.
Wer seinen eigenen Soundtrack zusammen stellen will, soll das in einem anderen Thread machen.
Und der würde dann noch weniger Diskussionsstoff bieten, als es dieser hier macht.


----------



## jolk (18. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Zufall ist der Sinn an der ganzen Sache.
> Wer seinen eigenen Soundtrack zusammen stellen will, soll das in einem anderen Thread machen.
> Und der würde dann noch weniger Diskussionsstoff bieten, als es dieser hier macht.



jaja hast schon recht und wenn mans selber machen würde , wärs vermutlich nichtmal halb so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab bei ein paar sachen bei anderen und meinen lachen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Juli 2010)

Naja solange überlebt der thread ja eh nicht von daher einfach erstmal spaß dran haben bis es aus ist^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juli 2010)

Oh, neue Listen, neues Glück!



> Vorspann: Halo Original Soundtrack - Brothers in Arms
> Fängt ja schon wieder gut an!
> 
> Aufwachen: Blind Guardian - Mordreds Song
> ...



Alles in allem doch ein verdammtes Drama was sich da entwickelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (19. Juli 2010)

nun denn, auf ein neues:


Vorspann: Mouth of the Architect - Hate And Heartache
Aufwachen: Virus - Inward Bound
Erster Schultag: Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Erste Party: WhiteBuzz - A Journey Through Orchestral Labyrinth of the Wide Plateau
Verlieben: Crippled Black Phoenix - A Hymn for a Lost Soul
Das erste Mal: Anata - The Great Juggler
Wahnsinn: Pentagram - Run My Course
Kampflied: 1349 - Sculptor Of Flesh
Schluss machen: Neurosis - Receive
Tod eines Familienmitglied: Bohren & Der Club Of Gore - Crimson Ways
Trauer: Saint Vitus - War Is Our Destiny
Auf der Flucht: Drudkh - Sunwheel
Abschlussball: Witchfinder General - No Stayer
Leben: Jethro Tull - Cross-eyed Mary
Militärdienst: Nile - The Blessed Dead
Zorn/Wutausbruch: Suffocation - Souls To Deny
Nervenzusammenbruch: Eyehategod - Broken Down But Not Locked Up
Autofahren: Obituary - I'm in Pain
Einschlafen: 65daysofstatic - Primer
Flashback: Maudlin Of The Well - Geography
Hochzeit: Black Sabbath - N.I.B.
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Sun City Girls - Ruby on the Ferris Wheel
Die Erkenntnis: Morbid Angel - This Means War
Endkampf: Necro - Keep On Driving
Todesszene: Bison B.C. - Two-Day Booze
Beerdigungslied: Lifelover - Höstdepressioner
Abspann: Ahab - Tombstone Carousal


naja, ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: The Birthday Massacre - Play Dead
Aufwachen: Groove Coverage - Little June
Erster Schultag: Alvin & The Chipmunks - Bad Day (rofl xD)
Verlieben: P!nk - Conversations with my 13 year old self
Das erste Mal: Helium Vola - Veni Veni
Kampflied: Wir sind Helden - Müssen nur wollen (Genau!)
Schluss machen: Christina Stürmer - Vorbei
Abschlussball: Cascada - Runaway
Leben: No Angels - Goodbye to yesterday
Nervenzusammenbruch: Silbermond - Symphonie
Autofahren: The Gossip - Heavy Cross
Flashback: Pete Yorn - Lose you
Hochzeit: Buffy Musical - I'll never tell
Geburt des ersten Kindes: P!nk - I'm not dead
Endkampf: Christina Stürmer - Kind des Universums
Todesszene: No Angels - Sister
Beerdigungslied: HIM - Right here in my arms
Abspann: La Roux - Colourless Colour

Na ja, manche passen ja ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: *System of a Down - A.D.D.*
Aufwachen: *Deep Purple - Strange Kind of Woman*
Erster Schultag: *Kool Savas feat. Moe Mitchell & Caput - Belloman*
Erste Party: *Fler - Halt mich fest*
Verlieben: *Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Dani California*
Das erste Mal: *Nirvana - Been a Son*
Wahnsinn: *Slipknot - Spit it out*
Kampflied: *Weezer - Let it all hang out*
Schluss machen: *Ska-P - Ni Fu Ni Fa*
Tod eines Familienmitglied: *Rise Against - Like The Angel*
Trauer: *Foo Fighters - Learn to Fly*
Auf der Flucht: *Velvet Revolver - Superhuman*
Abschlussball: *Method Man & Redman - Cheka*
Leben: *Foo Fighters - My Hero (live)*
Militärdienst: *Slash feat. Andrew Stockdale - By the Sword*
Zorn/Wutausbruch: *Rammstein - Amour*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *Coheed and Cambria - Ten Speed*
Autofahren: *Airbourne - What's eatin' You*
Einschlafen: *Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da*
Flashback:* AC/DC - Let's get it up*
Hochzeit: *Linkin Park - Easier to run *
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *Slipknot - Eeyore (live)*
Die Erkenntnis: *Korn - Hating*
Endkampf: *Beatsteaks - Let me in*
Todesszene: *System of a Down - Violent Pornography*
Beerdigungslied: *Beatsteaks - Fool*
Abspann: *Fettes Brot - Nordish by Nature *


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Hochzeit: *Linkin Park - Easier to run *



*daumen hochreck*

PERFEKTER Soundtrack für die Hochzeit! Und nein, das meine ich nicht ironisch. Heiraten ist unnötig und kostet nur Geld bei der Scheidung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Vorspann: *Halo OST - Enough dead Heroes *
Aufwachen: *David Holmes - This Town*
Erster Schultag: *Breaking Benjamin - Rain*
Erste Party: *Eminem - Sill dont giva a fuck* 
Verlieben: *Linken Park - Papercut*
Das erste Mal: *Will Smith - Who am i*
Wahnsinn: *Goldfinger - The Only One*
Kampflied: *Gangster Dre - Sitting by the edge of the cur*
Schluss machen: *Hans Zimmer MW2 OST - Controlroom*
Tod eines Familienmitglied:* Lady Gaga - The Fame*
Trauer: *Goldfinger - Behind the mask*
Auf der Flucht: *Eminem - Cinderella Mann*
Abschlussball: *Eminem - The Kids*
Leben: *The Bastballs - Hey Threr Delilah *
Militärdienst: *Fabienne Louves - rotwiss* (LOL passt aber wie die faust aufs Auge!)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N4Z2zfAno0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zorn/Wutausbruch: *Stress - Pull up*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *Mopp Depp - HandCuffs*
Autofahren: *Ice Cube - My Summer Vaction*
Einschlafen: *The Game - Gettin American Money Easy*
Flashback: *Green Day - Extraordinary Girl*
Hochzeit: *Obie Trice - We ride for Shady*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *50 Cent - High all the Time*
Die Erkenntnis: *Halo 3 OST - Nerver Forget* (finde ich auch passend) 
Endkampf: *Goldfinger - Without Me*
Todesszene: *Stress - Avenues* (auch sehr passend) 
Beerdigungslied:* Mobb Depp - I Wont Fall*
Abspann: *BF Vientam - Fortunate* [/font]


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: Korpiklaani - Paljo On Koskessa Kivia 

Aufwachen: The Beatles - Money (Thats what I want) [ $.$ ]

Erster Schultag: Korpiklaani - Palovana 

Erste Party: Sabaton - White Death [ Mhh, Schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]

Verlieben: Schandmaul - An Dich [ Passen^^]

Das erste Mal: AC/DC - Anything Goes

Kampflied: The Beatles - Penny Lane [ W T F ? ! ? ! ? ! ]

Schluss machen: Alice Cooper - Hurricane Years 

Abschlussball: Korpiklaani - Metsamies 

Leben: Swashbuckle - Cluody with a Chance of Piracy [ Ha^^]

Einschlafen: AC/DC - Rock'n'Roll Dream [ Passt irgetnwie]

Nervenzusammenbruch: The Beatles - Devil In Her Heart 

Autofahren: Sabaton - Unbreakable [ Jaha, das Auto ist noch Deutsche Qualitätsarbeit :> ]

Flashback: Swashbuckle - Cruise Ship Terror

Hochzeit: Alestorm - Of Treasure

Geburt des ersten Kindes: The Beatles - Wanna Be Your Man

Auf der Flucht: The Beatles - We Can Work It Out [ O'rly? ]

Endkampf: Sabaton - Coat of Arms 

Todesszene: The Beatles - From Me To You

Beerdigungslied: AC/DC - Snowballed

Abspann: AC/DC - Hells Bells [ Jea, 24/7 BBQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]

____________
Anmerkungen:
WTF ist da soviel Beatles dabei, hab Insgesamt keine Zehn Titel drauf, naja, und ansonsten doch teilweise Passen welche, teilweise überhauptnicht^^

/e Mist, neue Liste Übersehen, werd die Punkte noch einfügen...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *daumen hochreck*
> 
> PERFEKTER Soundtrack für die Hochzeit! Und nein, das meine ich nicht ironisch. Heiraten ist unnötig und kostet nur Geld bei der Scheidung.



richtig! und am ende ist man pleite o_O


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ok nochmal mit den neuen sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorspann: Evanescence - Lithium (gut)
Aufwachen:  In Legend - Pandemonium
Erster Schultag: Nightwish - Amaranth
Erste Party: Disturbed - Voices
Verlieben: Rammstein - Sonne 
Das erste Mal: (OLOLOLOL xD) Amon Amarth - Twillight of the thunder god
Wahnsinn: Disturbed - Pain Redifined (Perfekt)
Kampflied: Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Riders on the storm
Schluss machen: Linkin Park - What I`ve done
Tod eines Familienmitglied: Amon Amarth - Bloodshed 
Trauer: Sonata Arctica - Tallulah
Auf der Flucht: Disturbed - AVarice
Abschlussball: Tribal Ink - Reefuge
Leben: Disturbed - The Night
Militärdienst: The Offspring - Your gonna go far, kid
Zorn/Wutausbruch: Dope - Burn (Einfach nur genial getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Nervenzusammenbruch:  Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice 
Autofahren: Billy Talent - Red Flag
Einschlafen: RHCP - Snow
Flashback: Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit
Hochzeit: Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Eruption
Geburt des ersten Kindes: 
Die Erkenntnis: Die Aerzte - Schrei nach Liebe (Muahahahhahaa wie geil)
Endkampf: Foo Fighter - The Pretender (Episch...)
Todesszene: Disturbed - Torn
Beerdigungslied: Dragonforce - My spirit will go on 
Abspann: Green Day - Holiday


Diesmal alles so gut getoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Vorspann: Blessthefall - Witness  ( schon bissl hart aber egal xD )[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aufwachen: Linkin Park - My December (hör ich meistens zum einschlafen, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Erster Schultag: Good Charlotte - Misery (Oh ja ! )
Verlieben: Owl City - Fireflies ( naja passt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das erste Mal: David Guetta - Gettin Over You ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Kampflied: Underoath - Breathing in a New Mentality
Schluss machen: Sum41 - Pieces (ohhh da werden Erinnerungen wach)
Abschlussball: Saosin - Say Goodbye ( hey passt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Leben: Bullet for my Valentine - Scream Aim Fire
Nervenzusammenbruch: Hurts - Wonderful Life (WHAT !?!!!!!1111)
Autofahren: Muse - Hysteria
Flashback: My Chemical Romance - Welcome to the Black Parade
Hochzeit: Three Days Grace - Pain ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Linkin Park - From the Inside (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Endkampf: Coldplay - Lost ( Passt eigentlich auch )
Todesszene: Linkin Park - Crawling ( Passt sogar noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Beerdigungslied: Atreyu - The Crimson
Abspann: Coldplay - What If[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der Abspann wäre echt traurig. [/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (29. Juli 2010)

[youtube]JBVD1KdCg8U[/youtube]


Sommerferien-Feeling =) 

Wenn ich eine Musikrichtung angeben müsste, wäre wohl Reaggae-House am besten D;


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Juli 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> [youtube]JBVD1KdCg8U[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Sommerferien-Feeling =)
> ...



Ähhm wie? Eine Frage: haste den Anfangspost gelesen und das Prinziep des Threads verstanden oder einfach nur den Titel gelesen und gepostet?


----------



## Alion (30. Juli 2010)

So ich habe meinen ersten Post editiert und es auf dem Offiziellen weg zu machen. Und weil es so schön war gleich nochmals.

Vorspann: *Android Hell - Valve Portal OST*
Aufwachen: *Evacuation - Travor Rabin Armageddon OST*
Erster Schultag: *The Quiet Place - InFlames*
Erste Party: *The Black Halo - Kamelot*
Verlieben: *Beauty Never Fades - Animatrix OST*
Das erste Mal: *Reise Reise - Rammstein*
Wahnsinn: *Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood - Children of Bodom*
Kampflied: *Dr. Mario Theme* (lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Schluss machen: *Unholy Warcry - Rhapsody of Fire*
Tod eines Familienmitglied: *Evenstar - Tavor Rabin Lord of the Rings The Two Towers OST* (Na das passt mal sehr gut)
Trauer: *control - Puddle of Mudd*
Auf der Flucht: *Guard Down - Valve Half Life 2 Episode 1 OST*
Abschlussball: *Elembívos - Eluveitie*
Leben: *Silvermoon City - Blizzard WoW Burning Crushade OST* (ja ne is klar)
Militärdienst: *The Liminal Passage - Eluveitie* (Ich weiss nicht warum aber irgendwie passt das zu meinem Dienst. Es war schweinekalt)
Zorn/Wutausbruch: *Sword Chant - Ensiferum*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *Get It Right - Offspring*
Autofahren: *Carnival - The Pillows*
Einschlafen: *[II] Molto Vivace - Ludwig van Beethoven 9.Simphonie* (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Flashback: *Dragonia - Nintendo Zelda The Wind Waker OST*
Hochzeit: *Embrace Of The Endless Ocean - Amon Amarth*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *Ruf In Den Wind - Equilibrium*
Die Erkenntnis: *Into The Battle - Ensiferum* (das sollte eines weiter unten stehen!)
Endkampf: *Away - Nightwish*
Todesszene: *Another bag of bricks - Flogging Molly* (ja sicher alle sind fröhlich -.-)
Beerdigungslied: *The Unforgiven - Metallica* (hell yeah!)
Abspann: *Good old fashioned lover bo - Queen* (lawl)



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geburt des ersten Kindes: Linkin Park - From the Inside (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich musste lachen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Juli 2010)

Vorspann: 
Aufwachen: *Der W - Mein bester Feind*
Erster Schultag: *Bad Religion - The World won't stop
* Verlieben: *Böhse Onkelz - Deutschland im Herbst (Voll unpassend^^)
* Das erste Mal: *Böhse Onkelz - Wieder mal nen Tag verschenkt (ok das ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*
Kampflied: *NOFX - USA-holes*
Schluss machen: *Bad Religion - To Another Abyss*
Abschlussball: *Bad Religion - 52 Seconds*
Leben: *The Offspring - When you're in Prison*
Nervenzusammenbruch: *Böhse Onkelz - Willkommen*
Autofahren: *The Offspring - Nothing from Something*
Flashback: *Bad Religion - Skyscraper*
Hochzeit: *Böhse Onkelz - Flammen*
Geburt des ersten Kindes: *The Offspring - Smash*
Endkampf: *NOFX - The Marxist Brothers*
Todesszene: *Böhse Onkelz - Ich bin wie ich bin*
Beerdigungslied: *Böhse Onkelz - Das Wunder der Persönlichkeit*
Abspann: *The Suicide Machines - S.O.S*


----------



## lolichbindklol (1. August 2010)

Vorspann: Sven Wittekind - Fight for Techno
Aufwachen: Sven Wittekind - I stay Hard!
Erster Schultag: Kategorie C - So sind wir
Verlieben: Eric Sneo - Walk on Bass
Das erste Mal: Angerfist - Megamix 2008
Kampflied: Favorite - Lebenswerk
Schluss machen: Deadmau5 - Faxing Berlin
Abschlussball: Deadmau5 - Hi Friend!
Leben: Sido - Herz
Nervenzusammenbruch:Eminem - Like toy soldiers
Autofahren: Boize Noize - Frau (hör ich wirklich immer im auto)
Flashback: Paul Kalkbrenner - Azure
Hochzeit: Deadmau5 - Ghost and Stuff
Geburt des ersten Kindes: Angerfist - Raise your fist
Endkampf: Angerfist - My Critic Fetish
Todesszene: Deadmau5 - So there I was
Beerdigungslied: Sido - Mein Testament
Abspann: Paul Kalkbrenner - Aaron

PS: Ist nur ne kleine Playlist mit ~150 Tracks


----------

